

Brainiac Dating: Solve puzzles and meet your fellow nerds online - bond
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/07/15/brainiac-dating-solve-puzzles-and-meet-your-fellow-nerds-online

======
BadassFractal
I question whether enough women will bother going through puzzles in order to
find a match. History might prove me wrong, but I feel this will turn the site
into even more of a sausage fest than your average OKCupid. Women don't need
to look that hard to find a nerd on a dating site.

~~~
rglovejoy
On OKCupid, you can narrow your search by languages spoken. Two of the
languages they list are C++ and Lisp. It's worked for me.

------
jwatzman
Interesting idea, but oh dear does the dating site need some serious help from
a web designer.

------
jenne313
Though clunky and perhaps not entirely well thought-out, it does get at the
question of how to meet the literally like-minded. While I doubt that I'd poke
around with Mensa-esque puzzles to prove my intellectual worthiness, I do
think there needs to be _some_ way to get male and female nerds in the same
room with the potential for more than just a keynote speaker.

~~~
bh42222
_Though clunky and perhaps not entirely well thought-out, it does get at the
question of how to meet the literally like-minded._

I will now reveal my super secret method to meet literally like-minded people:

1\. Find a group engaging in something you like, perhaps a fantasy book club,
or a frisbee team, or a wicker furniture building class, anything you have a
real interested in.

2\. Join that group.

3\. There's no step 3.

~~~
jenne313
I love your super secret method!! In the circles I travel in, there's quite a
bit of shoe-gazing... so I am going to try and find that wicker furniture
building class - it sounds delightful.

------
invalidOrTaken
Sometimes Scott Adams says it better than words alone can:

<http://www.dilbert.com/2011-07-14/>

------
snorkel
... then argue about which of you is smarter.

~~~
Estragon
Yeah, came over here to say, "Looks like an excellent place to meet pompous
Mensa clowns, if you're into that sort of thing."

------
ajays
The problem with a lot of dating sites is the spam factor: people with fake
profiles, scammers, etc. Why can't dating sites use a SMS-based verification
system to filter out the riff-raff?

~~~
droz
SMS verification is useless. Spammers have just as easy (if not easier) access
to numbers as ordinary users.

That, and most people don't want to share their numbers with some site. For
all they know, you are just collecting the numbers and reselling them.

~~~
wlesieutre
I bet most people don't care. On a dating site for "fellow nerds" though, it
might not fly.

------
dkarl
Just write well. You'll stand out on any dating site.

~~~
whimsy
Photogenics factor in more than you might expect.

------
rorrr
The first dating site designed _not_ to get you laid.

